
Cydia hack enables Airplay in all apps - ssclafani
http://www.9to5mac.com/38336/cydia-hack-enables-airplay-in-all-apps
======
Xuzz
Kinda sad that this ends up on the front page, when there's a lot more
technically interesting stuff in Cydia, like Cycript (dynamic
JavaScript/Objective-C bridge, <http://www.cycript.org/>) or MobileSubstrate
(runtime code patching and hooking,
[http://www.iphonedevwiki.net/index.php/MobileSubstrate#Examp...](http://www.iphonedevwiki.net/index.php/MobileSubstrate#Example_code)).

